# Canberra Summer 2014



## TimMc (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all,

Canberra Summer 2014 will take place at the Turkish Embassy in Canberra.

Mrs Müjde Tahtalı Çayır kindly suggested Lazlezar Hall for this competition. H.E. Mr. Reha Keskintepe has generously agreed to support this event.

Jan 18, 2014
9:00am to 6:00pm
Turkish Embassy (Lazlezar Hall)
Canberra, Australia
6 Moonah Place, Yarralumla ACT 2600

More info at:
http://speedcubing.com.au

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2013)

gogogo Jayden/Kirt


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Is Feliks going?


----------



## andojay (Nov 28, 2013)

i'm gonna pass on this
I'm gonna save my annual leave for February


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nope, can't make this one, sorry guys. :/

Edit: Awh, I'm missing out on square-1 D:


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2013)

Is 18/1/2014 locked in? I would come if it was in the first week of January.

I assume this is locked though so have fun all


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 30, 2013)

mwahahahaha no jack or major (most likely)


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> mwahahahaha no jack or major (most likely)



I will be competing in Square-1.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2013)

Dene said:


> I will be competing in Square-1.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dene said:


> I will be competing in Square-1.



But you wouldn't for spring?


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2013)

I will have time to practise this time.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 1, 2013)

Dene said:


> I will have time to practise this time.



Did you see Jay's 18 average of 50? Get sub 20 by this comp please Dene, do 25 solves every single day


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Did you see Jay's 18 average of 50? Get sub 20 by this comp please Dene, do 25 solves every single day



lol i do about 100 solves a day


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 1, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> lol i do about 100 solves a day



lol


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> lol i do about 100 solves a day



100 Square-1 solves?


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 1, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> 100 Square-1 solves?



oops no 3x3, i am a complete idiot


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Did you see Jay's 18 average of 50? Get sub 20 by this comp please Dene, do 25 solves every single day



25 a day would not nearly be enough >.< 

But doing well in competition is a completely different scenario. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 1, 2013)

is there anything that helps with comp anxiety?
At nationals i got an average of 22 on 2x2, weigh more than twice my average


----------



## JasonK (Dec 1, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> is there anything that helps with comp anxiety?
> At nationals i got an average of 22 on 2x2, weigh more than twice my average



The best way to be less nervous at comps is to go to more comps.

Besides that though, it's the same as avoiding nerves anywhere: don't think about it too much and just solve like normal.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 1, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> lol i do about 100 solves a day



How many solves per day do you get 4 second solves whilst averaging 30+?



Dene said:


> 25 a day would not nearly be enough >.<
> 
> But doing well in competition is a completely different scenario. We'll see how it goes.



25>0



JasonK said:


> The best way to be less nervous at comps is to go to more comps.
> 
> Besides that though, it's the same as avoiding nerves anywhere: don't think about it too much and just solve like normal.



I've been to 21 comps, I shake like mad in events I practise which leads to not practising


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 1, 2013)

Act like you don't care. What you get is what you get. Try to think clearly.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hrumph
that sucks


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 1, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Act like you don't care. What you get is what you get. Try to think clearly.



Genius


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2013)

My best advice is stay focussed, take your time before starting the solve, and try and get yourself into the mindset that you get into when you're practising at home. I always do poorly in competition when I take things casually and don't focus properly; I find myself not turning as fast as I should be, and unsurprisingly my times disappoint.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dene said:


> My best advice is stay focussed, take your time before starting the solve, and try and get yourself into the mindset that you get into when you're practising at home. I always do poorly in competition when I take things casually and don't focus properly; I find myself not turning as fast as I should be, and unsurprisingly my times disappoint.



I do better when I take it casually.

When I turn too fast my lookahead messes up and my times are terrible.

Different people, different opinions I guess.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 2, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I do better when I take it casually.
> 
> When I turn too fast my lookahead messes up and my times are terrible.
> 
> Different people, different opinions I guess.



My lookahead is a tad higher than 0 so fast Turing doesn't affect me verry much,
thanks for the advice


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 23, 2013)

Registered 

See you all there.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 23, 2013)

im still thinking about what i should compete in


----------



## TimMc (Dec 30, 2013)

Registration closes in 5 day!

23 competitors so far. 

Tim.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am such an idiot I have been doing 7x7 for 5 hours straight, no exaduration, when I need to practice 4x4

Im so damn bumb


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2013)

Lolol funny. Mainly because of the spelling


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 9, 2014)

can we have a schedule?
Thanks


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 9, 2014)

Logical101 said:


> can we have a schedule?
> Thanks



Scheduling is quite a complex process, so generally the organisers and delegates make schedules once registration has closed (so they have accurate numbers of people in events and can adjust round times accordingly). Also, they're preparing for the competition this weekend. The schedule will likely be added after that, in the week leading up to the competition.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 9, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> Scheduling is quite a complex process, so generally the organisers and delegates make schedules once registration has closed (so they have accurate numbers of people in events and can adjust round times accordingly). Also, they're preparing for the competition this weekend. The schedule will likely be added after that, in the week leading up to the competition.



Oh ok


----------



## TimMc (Jan 9, 2014)

The schedule for Canberra will be created this Sunday. 

Events: 2-7, bld, OH, Pyra
Possible events: Megaminx, Square-1, 4BLD, Skewb

3 rounds for 2x2 and 3x3
2 rounds for OH and Pyra
1-2 rounds for 4-7
Possible events may or may not be held. I hope that's enough information for now.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2014)

TimMc said:


> The schedule for Canberra will be created this Sunday.
> 
> Events: 2-7, bld, OH, Pyra
> Possible events: Megaminx, Square-1, 4BLD, Skewb



I don't think we should be looking at megaminx at the moment... also skewb >_> <_<


----------



## ottozing (Jan 9, 2014)

Dene said:


> I don't think we should be looking at megaminx at the moment... also skewb >_> <_<



Agreed (Don't hurt me Richie pls). Maybe I'm just biased though because I want Sq1 Ocr


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 9, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Agreed (Don't hurt me Richie pls). Maybe I'm just biased though because I want Sq1 Ocr



Hurted. And I kinda agree since there isn't really anyone fast enough to scramble and I'm being biased since I am out of practise and don't want to harm my perfect oranges for mega. But the thing is there are more people signed up for mega than 6 or 7 so maybe push me for mega during those events and I can scramble all the megas.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2014)

I can scramble fast and rush Richie through Mega during 7x7. I... intensely dislike 6x6/7x7 so I can always drop out of 6x6 if needed (if I compete in 6x6 I'll be clear third in sum of ranks single Oceania.)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=_Oceania&single=Single


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 9, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Agreed (Don't hurt me Richie pls). Maybe I'm just biased though because I want Sq1 Ocr



Your avatar :O

I guess I'll have to change mine then because everyone else is doing this confusing thing...


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> Your avatar :O
> 
> I guess I'll have to change mine then because everyone else is doing this confusing thing...



WAT

gahhhhh don't use his google+ picture plz I'm super confused now


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm flying into Canberra at 8:30am on Saturday morning. I was just going to taxi to the comp, but Tim just mentioned I should ask if anyone can offer to pick me up. Of course that makes a lot of sense, so if anyone could do that it would be great. Please PM me if you can help, thanks.

EDIT: also I've just written a super awesome schedule for this comp. Hopefully everyone will be happy with what they see when it goes up. Also hopefully we can stick to it. We're going to need everyone helping out as much as possible to make this competition work well, so get ready to contribute!


----------



## Arian (Jan 15, 2014)

Feliks was on the list before but he is not on it now does anybody know what happened


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2014)

He decided not to attend.


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2014)

Anybody else check the weather forecast for Canberra this Saturday? Damn it! I was meant to be escaping from this darn heat. The Turkish Embassy better have aircon.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2014)

Dene said:


> Anybody else check the weather forecast for Canberra this Saturday? Damn it! I was meant to be escaping from this darn heat. The Turkish Embassy better have aircon.




Meanwhile in Melbourne mid 20s...


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 16, 2014)

Dene said:


> Anybody else check the weather forecast for Canberra this Saturday? Damn it! I was meant to be escaping from this darn heat. The Turkish Embassy better have aircon.



39 degrees, at least it's not 46 degrees like it is down here in Adelaide :/


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2014)

Cameron your PM box is full nub


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Cameron your PM box is full nub



Tim you contact people by PM instead of easier ways like fb message nub



And also, no Feliks = 3x3 podium.  Well, hopefully. Weather is annoying though, like Canberra is meant to be cold.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 16, 2014)

SweetSolver said:


> 39 degrees, at least it's not 46 degrees like it is down here in Adelaide :/



Fun fact: Adelaide had the highest max temperature than any other place in the world today.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2014)

Please park on the nature strip between the Turkish and Philippines embassy at the base of the drive (in the field). There's a bit of an entrance on the strip so that you don't floor the car on the gutter.

Do not park in the drive where there are no standing signs. 

The gates to the embassy will open at 9am. Please walk through the entrance and enter the first big building (WCA poster). 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 18, 2014)

Jayden McNeill 1.96 OcR 2x2 average, first person to get 2 sub 2 averages in competition.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow congrats Jay :tu


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 18, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Jayden McNeill 1.96 OcR 2x2 average, first person to get 2 sub 2 averages in competition.



OMG ITS JAY MCNIELL!!!!
<3


----------



## YddEd (Jan 18, 2014)

yay I podiumed in megaminx


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 18, 2014)

YddEd said:


> yay I podiumed in megaminx



No one cares


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2014)

2.53 pyra average on the group 1 scrambles. I was in group 2


----------



## Dene (Jan 18, 2014)

Lmao Gundagai is the funniest town in Australia. South Gundagai ftw! Getting lost in main Gundagai is hilarious


----------



## TimMc (Jan 19, 2014)

Dene said:


> Lmao Gundagai is the funniest town in Australia.



So many flies in Maccas. Random guys pestering staff about when they're finishing work every 5 minutes. And bushfire over the hill...

Tim.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 19, 2014)

Gjay! He is so OSSIM! WTP


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 2.53 pyra average on the group 1 scrambles. I was in group 2



*wince*


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> *wince*



Check my 2x2 average btw #rekt


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Check my 2x2 average btw #rekt



You suck 

And you only took it by .02 ... 
Grrr

Edit: you suck even worse, you beat my 3x3 average also at your last comp. Hopefully you know that I am going to practice a crap ton of small cubes to beat those again lol


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 19, 2014)

DYK:
-I have no microphone privileges?
-Tim is a major bully?
-3Dw' 3Dw2?
-Party at Jays?
-We were in Turkey for the comp?
-I DNF'd my OH avg?
-I ran for Jay's OcR avg cause I wanted to?
-Bld Mo3?
-otherstuff...


----------

